# Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*Effizienz oder die pure Vorliebe ?*​






Ihr kennt das vielleicht, es gibt sie, diese Gewässer wo eine Methode gegenüber den anderen klar im Vorteil liegt. Das Gewässer ist flach, die Fische stehen dicht, oft sind es kleine Brassen. Logische Konsequenz wäre die Stipprute. Ich bin aber eher der Freund meiner Picker, also nehme ich in Kauf weniger zu fangen, weil ich den Köder nicht so präsentieren könnte, wie die Fische es wollen.

Woanders ist es genau das Gegenteil, der Bereich vor dir ist flach, allenfalls kleine Rotaugen wären die Ausbeute, auf 30 Meter wird es tiefer, dicke Brassen stehen dort ? Greifst du zur Stipprute, weil es genau dein Ding ist ?

Jeder hat seine Vorlieben, nicht jeder möchte aber auf Fisch verzichten. Was bist du ? Der effiziente Typ oder der " diese eine Methode" Fanatiker ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

Hängt primär erstmal von der Intention ab.

Wenn Fische gefangen werden soll, immer auf der Suche nach dem Fisch und Merkmalen von Aktivitiät, mit Umstellung angepaßt an die sich bietende Situation, denn nur zum Anhaken kommen zählt dann. Dazu wird alles vorhandene Gerät beliebig und unvoreingenommen gewechselt.

Anderes ist es, wenn der Fangerfolg Nebensache oder sogar ungewollt ist, öfter mal aber beißt da sogar ein Hecht, wo man den Blinker einfach nur eine Stunde lang weit an eine unfängige Stelle rausgefeuert hat, um Geräte zu testen.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

Ich probiere viel aus (hab ja auch nicht so viel Erfahrung) und passe immer wieder was an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

grins - je nachdem beides...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

Ich zähle zu den verbissenen Typen, stets und ständig, mit der Feederrute oder dem Winkelpicker an einem Gewässer an den Fisch zu kommen, dabei sind die Resultate oft schlechter, die Ausbeute könnte steigen.

Beispiele fallen mir spontan zwei ein:

Auf Schleien zum Beispiel, die guten Fische werden durch den Aufschlag der Futterkörbe oft verscheucht, ich ziehe es trotzdem durch, versuche andere Modelle an Futterkörben zu wählen, um mehr Ausbeute herauszukitzeln.

Oder ein kleiner Fluss, wo ich mit einer treibenden Pose wesentlich mehr fangen könnte, der Winkelpicker mir aber mehr liegt. 

Ich bin also ganz klar mit meinen Bibberspitzen verbunden und dementsprechend so gar nicht effizient.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> dabei sind die Resultate oft schlechter, die Ausbeute könnte steigen.
> 
> so gar nicht effizient.



Das ist aber doch deine persönliche Sichtweise und Definition, und genau die kannst Du auch ändern! :m 

Warum Ausbeute oder mehr Ausbeute, warum Fang oder Zeiteffizienz, wenn man die Beute gar nicht braucht? 

Oder (manchmal) doch, dann wechselt man eben zu effizienter. Ich hab möglichst immer breites Geräteangebot dabei, eine Spinnrute im Stippset, oder Toastbrot und paar Haken mit Wasserkugel, weil könnte ja sein dass noch anderes aktiv ist und gut zu fangen.

Warum nicht auch das nichts oder wenig fangen zur Lebenskunst am Wasser machen, macht auch schon Spaß, wenn das Gerät an sich spannend zu bewegen ist. 
Oder hin und wieder mal ein kleines Exemplar beißt, was man nach allen Regeln wohlgemut wieder zurück entlassen kann.

Leute angeln z.B. sogar mit Kunstfliegen und manchmal sogar sehr überzeugt ausschließlich, auch wenn die an sich ziemlich schlecht fangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch deine persönliche Sichtweise und Definition, und genau die kannst Du auch ändern! :m
> 
> Warum Ausbeute oder mehr Ausbeute, warum Fang oder Zeiteffizienz, wenn man die Beute gar nicht braucht?
> 
> ...



Die Frage nach Effizienz ist ja nicht Verbunden mit einem Hegeangeln oder Gewinn von irgendwelchen Titeln, sondern auch der Absicht gezielt das Maximum herauszukitzeln, weil man als Angler seine Methode oder sein Können, Verständnis des Gewässers, der Fische usw. auf die Spur gehen will sich selbst etwas beweist.

Wenn man sich jetzt auf eine Methode festnagelt nimmt man bewusst in Kauf an Fischen vorbei zu angeln, deswegen interessiert es mich ja.

Jemand der auf alles vorbereitet ist und viel Tackle für verschiedene Dinge mitführt ist ja irgendwo komplett auf Effizienz aus. Ich finds halt recht spannend, was hierbei rauskommt.


----------



## wobbler68 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

Hallo

Von jedem ein bisschen.

Hauptsache für mich ,beim Angeln,ist zu entspannen.Wenn dann mal der ein oder andere Fisch abfällt, auch gut.

*In Stress ausarten muss jetzt wirklich nicht sein.#d*

Da wird dann mal auch die eine oder andere Methode ausprobiert.Auch während des Angelns.
Posenangeln,Grundangeln,Winkelpicker,Spinnen,an freier Leine das wird alles immer wieder mal gemacht . 
Aber Massenfänge will und brach ich nicht.
|kopfkrat Außer ich bin am Forellenteich,da Versuche ich mit allem was ich dabei habe, Fisch zu fangen.




Und dann wird auch auf jedes ,noch so kleines, Detail geachtet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jemand der auf alles vorbereitet ist und viel Tackle für verschiedene Dinge mitführt ist ja irgendwo komplett auf Effizienz aus. Ich finds halt recht spannend, was hierbei rauskommt.


Eins kann ich aus vielen Erlebnissen sagen: Überraschungen und tolle Fische, an die man vorher nichtmal dachte, und Begegnungen ganz besonderer Art. 

Weil eines erscheint mit absolut sicher: Es ist immer der Fisch oder im besten Fall das Individuum großer Fisch, der unsere besten Fangerfolge mit seiner Laune möglicht macht oder verhindert. Alle anderen Faktoren sind dem nachgeordnet.
Für mich heißt das sich den Fischen als unverdächtig und zu seiner Situation passend anpassen. Andersherum passt sich der Fisch mir nur in einer Richtung an: abhauen und Kontakt komplett vermeiden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Weil eines erscheint mit absolut sicher: Es ist immer der Fisch oder im besten Fall das Individuum großer Fisch, der unsere besten Fangerfolge mit seiner Laune möglicht macht oder verhindert. Alle anderen Faktoren sind dem nachgeordnet.
> Für mich heißt das sich den Fischen als unverdächtig und zu seiner Situation passend anpassen. Andersherum passt sich der Fisch mir nur in einer Richtung an: abhauen und Kontakt komplett vermeiden.



Das ist für mich eben der Punkt, auch gegen den Strom zu agieren mit einer Methode erfolg zu haben wo andere Scheitern oder es eben nicht als Fangfähig erachten. Auf der anderen Seite ziehst du auch gern mal ein langes Gesicht weil so gar nichts geht.

Was die Größe der Fische angeht sieht man die Tendenz ja eh. Größer, schwerer, besser. Vielleicht liegt deswegen das Friedfischangeln momentan ein Wenig zurück gegenüber den anderen Trends. Wer allerdings mal eine gute Schleie gedrillt hat, wird seinen Zander nicht vermissen.  Mit dem Winkelpicker natürlich. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

Ich passe die Methode erst dann an, wenn meine Lieblingsmethode (ist auch bei mir feedern) so viel "schlechter" ist, dass es in Richtung sinnlos geht. 

Meistens ist das der Fall, wenn ich sehr ufernah oder bei extermen Schlamm angeln muss - dann nehm ich die Pose.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

bin auch feederfreund/grundangler, aber für köderfische direkt vor meinen füßen nehm´ ich natürlich die stippe.
ebenso wenn ich an einem seerosenfeld in der nähe einen trupp schleien ausgemacht habe, greife ich zur pose.


----------



## geomas (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

Ich wähle mir die Gewässer so aus, daß ich sie mit den von mir bevorzugten Methoden einigermaßen effizient beangeln kann.
Also meistens eher kleine Gewässer mit vielversprechenden Uferzonen, weil ich überwiegend in Nahdistanz mit Swingtip und leichter Waggler-Montage angel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich passe die Methode erst dann an, wenn meine Lieblingsmethode (ist auch bei mir feedern) so viel "schlechter" ist, dass es in Richtung sinnlos geht.
> 
> Meistens ist das der Fall, wenn ich sehr ufernah oder bei extermen Schlamm angeln muss - dann nehm ich die Pose.



Es gibt auch jene Tage, wo keine Brassen fressen und der Köder möglichst im Mittelwasser angeboten werden muss. Da siehst du mit Feedern oft Blöd aus und kannst dich auf den Kopf stellen.

Änderst du die Montagen und Vorfächer oder Körbe auch, wenn weniger geht ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> bin auch feederfreund/grundangler, aber für köderfische direkt vor meinen füßen nehm´ ich natürlich die stippe.
> ebenso wenn ich an einem seerosenfeld in der nähe einen trupp schleien ausgemacht habe, greife ich zur pose.



Schon mal mit dem Method Feeder ausprobiert ? Gerade an Hindernissen geht mit dem Flatkorb jede Menge und man bleibt selten hängen!


----------



## Minimax (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

je nun, mal so mal so. Manchmal zieh ich mit nem ganzen Angelladen bepackt los, bzw. so dass ich verschiedenste Methoden anwenden könnte - das ist dann meistens wenn ich mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs bin, und die Gewässerwahl noch ausdiskutiert werden muss. Führt leider häufig zu "Methodenverzettelung"
 Oder eben mit mit moderatem Gerät, eine Float- eine Quiverrute, paar Ködervarianten.
 Und schließlich gibt's die Tage, an denen ich mit höggschter Konzentration eine Methode fanatisch durchziehe, auch wieder besseren Wissens. Da weiss ich aber schon an welches (passende) Gewässer ich geh.  Morgen zum Beispiel geh ich endlich mal wieder trotten :k mit leichtem Gepäck, nur Rute, Pin und plenty of Maden.
 hG
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Minimax schrieb:


> je nun, mal so mal so. Manchmal zieh ich mit nem ganzen Angelladen bepackt los, bzw. so dass ich verschiedenste Methoden anwenden könnte - das ist dann meistens wenn ich mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs bin, und die Gewässerwahl noch ausdiskutiert werden muss. Führt leider häufig zu "Methodenverzettelung"
> Oder eben mit mit moderatem Gerät, eine Float- eine Quiverrute, paar Ködervarianten.
> Und schließlich gibt's die Tage, an denen ich mit höggschter Konzentration eine Methode fanatisch durchziehe, auch wieder besseren Wissens. Da weiss ich aber schon an welches (passende) Gewässer ich geh.  Morgen zum Beispiel geh ich endlich mal wieder trotten :k mit leichtem Gepäck, nur Rute, Pin und plenty of Maden.
> hG
> Minimax



Min Jung, was für eine Idee ! Ich muss auch mal wieder ne einfache Rute, 2 Posen und Kleinkram einpacken und einfach den Flusslauf hochwandern.

Ich bin viel zu sehr aufs Feedern fixiert, das ist mal ne richtig, richtig gute Idee !


----------



## Jose (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

bisschen dünn die optionen:

hab  "_Ich habe mich auf nur eine Methode spezialisiert !"_
gecheckt, weil ich nur mit plaste und metall unterwegs bin.
dass ich mich da den gegebenheiten NICHT anpasse wär natürlich quark.
also passe ich mich an. methode? was meinste denn damit, mal so konkret gefragt.


oops, essen brennt an....


falls du das allgemein meinst, dann wird immer angepasst weil angler stellen sich ein auf...

was lerne ich denn dann aus der umfrage?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Jose schrieb:


> bisschen dünn die optionen:
> 
> hab  "_Ich habe mich auf nur eine Methode spezialisiert !"_
> gecheckt, weil ich nur mit plaste und metall unterwegs bin.
> ...



Ich habe ja Beispiele angeführt.

Willst du mit Metall ( deine persönliche Vorliebe) durchfischen, egal obs nun gut beisst oder nicht am gewählten Gewässer oder nimmst du dann Gummifische oder Zocker um die Ergebnisse zu verbessern.

Wie beim Sex:

Nur die eine Stellung, weil du diese am Besten kannst oder einfach mal durchrotieren. :m


----------



## Jose (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

dann hab ich das zu eng gesehen und mein vote sollte auf "passe immer an" geändert werden (FRANZ!)

erinnert mich jetzt aber auch ein bisschen an vergangene zeiten, den wissenschaftstheoretischen streit der 70er und die methodenkritik, die nie zustande kam, weil erst wissenschaftstheoretisch "methode" geklärt werden musste.


hättste gefragt: "ist dir das wasser immer gleich",  ach, essen brennt schon wieder :m


ich bin angeltechnisch ein anpasser.
ansonsten eher keule ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Jose schrieb:


> dann hab ich das zu eng gesehen und mein vote sollte auf "passe immer an" geändert werden (FRANZ!)
> 
> erinnert mich jetzt aber auch ein bisschen an vergangene zeiten, den wissenschaftstheoretischen streit der 70er und die methodenkritik, die nie zustande kam, weil erst wissenschaftstheoretisch "methode" geklärt werden musste.
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch überlegt, weitere Optionen einzufügen, im Endeffekt spaltet sich das Ganze für mich aber in 2 Lager, gerade was das Friedfischen angeht. Musst ja wesentlich mehr schleppen, wenn du Flexibel sein willst. Posenangler haben größeren Spielraum, aber generell ist man schon an Unmengen von Krams gebunden.

Es gibt Leute, die gehen egal bei welchem Wetter, Eigenschaften eines Stillgewässers oder dem Zielfisch immer mit der Stippe raus. Alle anderen Methoden in deren Augen taugen nichts.

Das Gegenteil gibts auch, da wird von jeder Rute eine Mitgenommen, um bei einem Ansitz Stippen zu können, mit dem Waggler zu angeln oder zu Feedern. Gibt auch Leute, die machen das Gleichzeitig. :q:q


----------



## Andal (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

Je flexibler, flexibel im Sinne von weniger ortsgebunden, ich am Wasser unterwegs bin, desto weniger Zeug habe ich dabei, was erstens meiner Faulheit geschuldet ist und zweitens die Sache auch wesentlich erleichtert. Nichts desto Trotz kann ich mich dabei auch sehr schnell an die wechselnden Gegebenheiten anpassen. Auch nur mit einer Rute und sehr wenig an Terminal Tackle. Alles eine Frage der Planung.


----------



## Jose (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

hach, hab da noch einen aus eigener erfahrung - bloß, wie krieg ich das umfragenmäßig untergebracht?

flexibel ist ja das zauberwort.
dialektisch würde ich da 'verunsichert' dagegen setzen, auch und besonders aus eigener angelhistorie.

am wasser: 
15 würfe, hochtieflinksrechtsschnelllangsam: NIX.
köderwechsel (hellaufdunkel, floatingaufdiver...) NIX
wechsel auf gummi, da capo... NIX usw usw

ich geb ja zu, dass ich das für ne spezielle kukö-geschichte halte,
aber wo mache ich jetzt mein kreuzchen, wenn ich all diese spinnanglerkinderkrankheiten überwunden habe und erfolgsmotiviert mit DEM EINEN köder peitsche?

ps: angeln intellell ist echt fischlos anstrengend :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Jose schrieb:


> hach, hab da noch einen aus eigener erfahrung - bloß, wie krieg ich das umfragenmäßig untergebracht?
> 
> flexibel ist ja das zauberwort.
> dialektisch würde ich da 'verunsichert' dagegen setzen, auch und besonders aus eigener angelhistorie.
> ...



Ich würde sagen, wenn du Methode nimmst und deine Rute für Blech und Metal auslegst ist es ja nicht nur der EINE Köder, du änderst ja auch Farben, Formen und Gewichte. 

Die Montage wird Variiert, die Methode bleibt gleich. Wenn du auf Gummis wechselst und alles Umstellen musst, dann würde ich sagen, drehst du die Methode.

Ist wie beim Feedern, die Grundausführung bleibt gleich, ich wechsel aber auch die Körbe und Köder um an Fisch zu kommen, wechsel aber nicht zur Pose, weil ich weiß an diesem Gewässer ist Schlamm oder Kraut etc.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

 Da ja nach wie vor eher der Wettbewerbsorientierte Angler bei mir durchkommt, fische  ich die Effizientere Methode .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da ja nach wie vor eher der Wettbewerbsorientierte Angler bei mir durchkommt, fische  ich die Effizientere Methode .



Also gehst du zum Feederup mit der Stippe weils so besser laufen würde gelle ? :m:m|supergri


----------



## feederbrassen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

Ich Feeder zwar überwiegend aber ich habe immer noch ne Matchrute oder ne Pol mit dabei. 
Der Kleinkram ist eh immer mit dabei. 
Ich bin keiner der am Wasser umzieht. 
Also habe ich für fast alles irgendwie etwas dabei. 
Ob das dann auf der Feederrute knallt oder Pol etc ist mir wurscht. 
Wenn Fisch in der Nähe ist, Fang ich den. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich Feeder zwar überwiegend aber ich habe immer noch ne Matchrute oder ne Pol mit dabei.
> Der Kleinkram ist eh immer mit dabei.
> Ich bin keiner der am Wasser umzieht.
> Also habe ich für fast alles irgendwie etwas dabei.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, nur mit der Einschränkung das ich von Feeder auf Picker und verschiedenen Montagen wechsel etc. ! Ich bin ja schon dabei mit Auftriebskörpern oder Styropor in Streifen den Köder in verschiedenen Tiefen anzubieten.

Feedern halt, bin voll drauf kleben geblieben. :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

Find Feedern, bzw in meinem Fall momentan noch Pickern , auch richtig geil. Ist irgendwie mehr Nervenkitzel  wenns plötzlich inner Spitze knallt


----------



## feederbrassen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, nur mit der Einschränkung das ich von Feeder auf Picker und verschiedenen Montagen wechsel etc. ! Ich bin ja schon dabei mit Auftriebskörpern oder Styropor in Streifen den Köder in verschiedenen Tiefen anzubieten.
> 
> Feedern halt, bin voll drauf kleben geblieben. :q



Ich fang nach Schema f an, und wenn sich nach max 45 min.nichts regt, mach ich die Trickkiste auf.
Auftriebskörper sind u.a. auch dabei.:q
Ob ich Picker oder Feeder endscheidet der Platz.
Da ich immer recht fein fische kommt der Spass so oder so nicht zu kurz.
Beim Feedern ist aber der zu erwartende ,,Durchschnittsfisch" um einiges gewichtiger.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie mehr Nervenkitzel  wenns plötzlich inner Spitze knallt


Ja ,vor allem wenn du gerade beide Hände voll hast und dir der Fisch die Rute komplett aus dem Halter reisst und du nachsehen kannst wie sich alles Richtung Seemitte auf und davon macht.
Ist mir vor drei Wochen passiert. #q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich fang nach Schema f an, und wenn sich nach max 45 min.nichts regt, mach ich die Trickkiste auf.
> Auftriebskörper sind u.a. auch dabei.:q
> Ob ich Picker oder Feeder endscheidet der Platz.
> Da ich immer recht fein fische kommt der Spass so oder so nicht zu kurz.
> Beim Feedern ist aber der zu erwartende ,,Durchschnittsfisch" um einiges gewichtiger.



Liegt bei mir im ähnlichem Rahmen. Zwischen 30 Minuten - 60 Minuten harre ich schon mal aus. Zwischendurch kontrolliere ich alle 10 Minuten quasi den Köder. 

Dann gehts an die Hakengröße, anderer Korb ( Futterpräsentation), Sprühflaschen um Futter zu drehen, Gummimade etc., wenn das alles nichts hilft werde ich bockig, überlade den Futterplatz und warte auf Big Points.

Mit dem Pickern kam es bei mir so massiv in den Trend, weil der Drill einfach genial ist, das Gefühl intensiver, das Handling der Ruten aber auch wesentlich besser. 30 Meter Werfen geht schon noch, starke Fische ausdrillen auch. Kann natürlich an seine Grenzen kommen, aber bevor ich einen Fisch reinleier, ohne Rücksicht auf alles, mach ich es lieber ein wenig länger. :g


----------



## feederbrassen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

Mit dem Picker bist du einfach schneller.
Reinleiern geht meist bei uns nur bei Rotaugen.
Der Rest hat Durchschnittsgrößen da ist Gefühl gefragt .
Das heißt nicht das ich das künstlich hinausziehen will aber regelmäßig  steigen da auch Fische ein die etwas länger brauchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mit dem Picker bist du einfach schneller.
> Reinleiern geht meist bei uns nur bei Rotaugen.
> Der Rest hat Durchschnittsgrößen da ist Gefühl gefragt .
> Das heißt nicht das ich das künstlich hinausziehen will aber regelmäßig  steigen da auch Fische ein die etwas länger brauchen.



Sind halt auch viele Faktoren. Gerade bei Brassen steigt die Anzahl der Aussteiger mit der Härte der Rute und Intensität des Reinleierns. Das mag bei kleinen Brassen bis 300 Gramm gehen, steigt dir aber ein Zuchtbulle ein von 4KG aufwärts, dann ist da nichts mehr mit durchkloppen. Habe die Erfahrung jetzt mehrmals gemacht, das waren Tänzchen auf dem Seil.

Und jetzt gehts ja an den Hafen zum Feedern, ich trau mich gar nicht mit dem Picker es zu versuchen. :q


----------



## feederbrassen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und jetzt gehts ja an den Hafen zum Feedern..............


Für solche Bedingungen nehme ich am liebsten meine  2teilige
13 ft Light Feeder.:k :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Für solche Bedingungen nehme ich am liebsten meine  2teilige
> 13 ft Light Feeder.:k :q



Wird bei mir auch darauf hinauslaufen. 60 Gramm WG sollten durch die Bank reichen. Ich muss mich auch Strecken, weil ich dort nen Hege-Event habe.







Die Seite wo die Boote anliegen. Wird ne scheene Nummer. Nächste Woche steige ich ins Training ein. :g


----------



## thanatos (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

der Beitrag von Wobbler 68 hätte von mir sein können  #6
 aber erst seit einem gewissen Alter - heute neige ich mehr 
 zum Minimalismus ich entscheide mich zu Hause was ich will und nehme nur das entsprechende Gerödel mit .entweder es geht oder eben nicht . #c
 Jaa in früheren Jahren ja da war alles dabei und ich hab mir 
 ´n Ast geschleppt da war Umstellung kein Thema da stand fangen noch an erster Stelle #6
 Ich stimme mal mit dem heutigen Standpunkt ab . |supergri


----------



## Minimax (17. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*

also, nach einem Tag strenger Methodenbeschränkung (Trotting mit Maden) und leichtem Gepäck muss ich sagen, das war das schönste Angeln seit langem! Ich bin sehr erholt und ganz bezaubert. Und gleich
 zu Anfang ne wunderbare Döbelsternstunde -drei Driften, drei Fische, und
 für meine Verhältnisse ganz stramme Exemplare. Herrlich herrlich. Keine
 Gedanken über Rutenwahl, Futterstrategien einfach Lausbubenangeln. Und gleich noch ein paar Stellen gemerkt, an denen ich wenns Kraut weg ist, mit ner Bomb Rod und Herrn Frühstücksfleisch & Mr. Leber auftauche.
 Also: Ruhig öfter mal mit entschlackter Ausrüstung ans Wasser!


----------



## geomas (17. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Minimax schrieb:


> also, nach einem Tag strenger Methodenbeschränkung (Trotting mit Maden) und leichtem Gepäck muss ich sagen, das war das schönste Angeln seit langem! Ich bin sehr erholt und ganz bezaubert. Und gleich
> zu Anfang ne wunderbare Döbelsternstunde -drei Driften, drei Fische, und
> für meine Verhältnisse ganz stramme Exemplare. Herrlich herrlich. Keine
> Gedanken über Rutenwahl, Futterstrategien einfach Lausbubenangeln. Und gleich noch ein paar Stellen gemerkt, an denen ich wenns Kraut weg ist, mit ner Bomb Rod und Herrn Frühstücksfleisch & Mr. Leber auftauche.
> Also: Ruhig öfter mal mit entschlackter Ausrüstung ans Wasser!



Bin exakt Deiner Meinung. 
Weniger ist mehr, wenn das Angeln in erster Linie Spaß machen soll. 
Wettkampfangler (in der Realität oder im Geiste) mögen das anders sehen.


----------



## Minimax (17. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



geomas schrieb:


> Weniger ist mehr, wenn das Angeln in erster Linie Spaß machen soll.QUOTE]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubTj0AzmHxA #6


----------



## geomas (17. September 2017)

*AW: Wahl der Methode: Effizienz oder persönlicher Geschmack ?*



Minimax schrieb:


> geomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weniger ist mehr, wenn das Angeln in erster Linie Spaß machen soll.QUOTE]
> ...


----------

